# Memphis Area Beekeepers Association - West Tennessee Shortcourse - Feb 11th 2012



## ronnyclif (Jul 5, 2004)

The annual Memphis Area Beekeepers Association will be holding a workshop for new beekeepers on Feburary 11th 2012. Cost will be $12.00 for the shortcourse and lunch will be included in cost. Registration will be at 8 am (Course 9am to 3 pm). Located: at Agri Center of Memphis -Walnut Grove Rd at Germantown Rd Building #C. Door prizes will follow: to include (3) Complete Beehives to be given away to New Beekeepers only!

For further information contact:
Ronny Clift
[email protected]


----------



## JRing (Jun 12, 2011)

Count me in! I live in St. Francis county Arkansas.


----------



## ronnyclif (Jul 5, 2004)

We have several beekeepers in eastern Arkansas that will be in attendance. Look me up when you arrive I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## JRing (Jun 12, 2011)

Will Do! 
My name is Jason btw.


----------

